# White rice



## Barb L. (Mar 8, 2007)

How long does white rice keep?  I have leftover from chinese take-out probably a week old.  Also can you freeze rice - never have?


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 8, 2007)

If it's the refrigerator it should be fine.  However given that the starch content in Asian rice is very high I would check it to ensure it's not sticky and icky.  If it is you can toss it out.  If not it's still good. 

I normally make basmati rice and most of what I cook is consumed in less than a week but on occassion I have cooked more rice and left it for a week and they were perfectly fine.  Although starch content in basmati is not that high.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 8, 2007)

if your fridge keeps to temp, the rice will keep for a week.  reheats well inthe nuker.  Yes cooked rice freezes well.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks to the both of you, very helpful. Think I'll use it for fried rice.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 8, 2007)

Barb - I've kept leftover rice in the fridge for a good week (homemade & Chinese takeout) & it reheated fine on its own & also made great fried rice. You shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 8, 2007)

I freeze cooked rice pilaf all the time.  It reheats very well in the microwave.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks again, even at my older age, am still learning new things !


----------



## Aria (Mar 8, 2007)

My Japanese friend keeps her rice for 5 days.  She has a rice cooker and keeps it on her counter.  I prefer to refrigerate.  I do use more short grain
brown rice...cooked with chicken broth.  This rice has a nutty delicious taste.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 8, 2007)

I use my leftover rice for 5 days or so...it always seems fine when mixed with another meal.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 8, 2007)

Toss the rice.  Cooked rice is one of the most potentially hazardous foods around, yet most people don't realize it.  Plus, it acts like a sponge, absorbing any odor or aroma in your refrigerator, regardless of what it has been stored in.

Leftovers really should be consumed within three days.  (That's the speech of  food safety)....In real life, at home, you really should consume leftovers within 5-6 days.  Rice that is a week old has really outlived it welcome.


----------



## mad_evo99 (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't think rice reheats well, even the day after. It's better if I add a little water to the bowl before microwaving, or maybe a half pat of butter or something. Maybe I'm just doing something wrong.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks all for you post I just pitched the rice Verablues post worried me !


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Barb L. said:
			
		

> How long does white rice keep? I have leftover from chinese take-out probably a week old. Also can you freeze rice - never have?


 


I freeze white rice all the time, except that I use vacuum seal bags to do it with. Doing it this way helps keep out air which can dry it out and make it taste awful.

And it comes out looking and tasting just as fresh as the day that it was cooked!


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Corey, don't have a sealer but can suck the air out with a straw !


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 9, 2007)

It won't be the same though. Takes an awful lot of power to do that.


----------



## Candocook (Mar 9, 2007)

Rice keeps just fine in the fridge for a few days. To reheat, do it in the microwave, covered at a low power.


----------



## eatsOats (Mar 10, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> It won't be the same though. Takes an awful lot of power to do that.


are you questioning Barb's mighty sucking power?!?  I heard she.... j/p Barb!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 10, 2007)

Actually rice is a big time salmonela poisoning source. You have to bevery carefull with it.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 10, 2007)

eatsOats said:
			
		

> are you questioning Barb's mighty sucking power?!? I heard she.... j/p Barb!


 


I think that sounds personal, which I won't get into.

Charlie, you're right, but I think it applies to cooked rice as well as raw, if the rice is in the water too long and is not being cooked yet.

I was tought this in the culinary arts training program. The manual for my rice cooker warns against rice being in the water too long when programming the cooker to cook the rice hours later.


----------



## SnappySammySmoot (Mar 29, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Toss the rice. Cooked rice is one of the most potentially hazardous foods around, yet most people don't realize it. Plus, it acts like a sponge, absorbing any odor or aroma in your refrigerator, regardless of what it has been stored in.
> 
> Leftovers really should be consumed within three days. (That's the speech of food safety)....In real life, at home, you really should consume leftovers within 5-6 days. Rice that is a week old has really outlived it welcome.


 
I guess that puts an end to my berating my partner for not allowing me to freeze the leftover rice. I suppose we'll have to find something else to disagree on.


----------



## home cook (Mar 29, 2007)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> If it's the refrigerator it should be fine. However given that the starch content in Asian rice is very high I would check it to ensure it's not sticky and icky. If it is you can toss it out. If not it's still good.
> 
> I normally make basmati rice and most of what I cook is consumed in less than a week but on occassion I have cooked more rice and left it for a week and they were perfectly fine. Although starch content in basmati is not that high.


Yakuta! I agree with you...At high quality long grain Basmati rise is a pleasure to cook, an unreal pleasure to eat and no problem to store some days.


----------



## csalt (Mar 29, 2007)

Food Standards Agency - Eat well, be well - Cooking

Here's a link giving advice about reheating rice and storing cooked rice.


----------

